# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Anavar/Test E/Primo cycle (newbie)

## ridiculous_gunz

Whats up,
Today is the first day of my cycle. My stats are 24, 5'11",180. I've been training for four years but this will be my first cycle. Here is how I drew it up (I will adjust doses as I go):

wk 1: 60 mg var ED
wk 2: 60 mg var ED, 250 mg Test Enth 
wk 3: 60 mg var ED, 250 mg Test Enth
wk 4: 60 mg var ED, 250 mg Test Enth
wk 5: 60 mg var ED, 250 mg Test Enth
wk 6: 60 mg var ED, 250 mg Test Enth
wk 7: 60 mg var ED, 250 mg Test Enth
wk 8: 250-500 mg (?) Test Enth, 400 mg Primo 
wk 9: 250-500 mg (?) Test Enth, 400 mg Primo
wk 10: 250-500 mg (?) Test Enth, 400 mg Primo
wk 11: 250-500 mg (?) Test Enth, 400 mg Primo
wk 12: 400 mg Primo 

I'll be taking Nolva throughout, and possibly Liquidex as well. During anavar I'm taking liver detox formula (r-ala, milk thistle) and cholestorol support (policosanol, garlic, niacin). For PCT I am planning HCG /Nolva/creatine. 

Anyway, today I started with the var. My diet was the following:
10:30am: Myoplex shake and large bowl of oatmeal 
1:30pm: Chicken burrito with rice and beans
5:30pm: Salad with grilled chicken, two slices bread
9:15pm: Post-workout protien shake
10pm: Broiled chicken breast with rice

Today was a leg day. Felt very tired from lack of sleep last night (only 5 hours). Leg workout (below avg for me):

Squats (FULL squats - meaning ass to the ground)
14 x 135
10 x 165
8 x 185
6 x 185
7 x 165

Deadlifts
14 x 135
10 x 185
8 x 185
7 x 225
6 x 225
7 x 165

Leg Press
8 x 270
6 x 360
6 x 360
4 x 360
6 x 270

Hamstring pulls
8 x 5 sets - don't remember weight (around 105 I think)

Seated Calf raise
20 x 135
10 x 180
10 x 180
8 x 180
7 x 180

Calf Press
12 x 5 sets - don't remember exact weight (around 250 lbs)

Standing calf raise
8 x 3 sets (around 105 lbs)

Overall a pretty low-key workout for me... looking forward to next time  :Wink: 

Oh and BTW, here are some pics of me from last week, all-natural (this was on a day off, so I am obviously not pumped in these pics):

----------


## eatit

Good luck man!

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Day 2*
Diet:
10:30am: Myoplex shake and large bowl oatmeal
1pm: Chicken, brown rice, shrimp, cabbage
4pm: Myoplex shake, muffin, fruit bowl
6:30pm: Two energy bars, myoplex shake
10pm: Post-workout shake
11:30pm: Pasta with meat sauce (about to start cooking)

Workout (arms) 
BB Curls:
20 x 55lb
10 x 75
8 x 85
8 x 85
6 x 85

"21s" (EZ grip curl bar - 7 lower, 7 upper, 7 full)
21 x 55
21 x 60
18 x 60
18 x 60
24 x 40

Skull crushers/close-grip bench (supersets):
11/0 x 85
9/12 x 95
4/10 x 95
6/8 x 85

Seated tricep extensions: 
8 x 85
8 x 85
8 x 85
6 x 85
6 x 85

Tricep push-down:
12 x 70
3 x 90
8 x 70
7 x 70
7 x 70

DB hammer curls:
12 x 30 (each arm)
8 x 37.5 
7 x 37.5
7 x 37.5
6 x 37.5

Reverse BB curls/forearm curls (supersets):
7/20 x 65
7/20 x 65
7/18 x 65
7/14 x 65
6/12 x 65

Incline crunch:
20/16/14/12/10 (reps each set)

----------


## samcam

[QUOTE=ridiculous_gunz]*Day 2*
Diet:
10:30am: Myoplex shake and large bowl oatmeal
1pm: Chicken, brown rice, shrimp, cabbage
4pm: Myoplex shake, muffin, fruit bowl
6:30pm: Two energy bars, myoplex shake
10pm: Post-workout shake
11:30pm: Pasta with meat sauce (about to start cooking)

Dude that is the worst meal plan I think I have ever seen!!  :Hmmmm:  WTF......you definetly need to do some homework bro and I am no expert but you should have run test by itself for a first cycle.

----------


## FranKieC

good luck bro..

I would have done some more homework into your diet before starting. I would post this in the diet forum and get some help ASAP so you can salvage whats left of this cycle.

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

I eat every 3 hours and I get about 200g protien a day and tons of low glycemic-index carbs. I'm not sure what your complaint is exactly?

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

Samcam - thanks for the input, although I don't like your tone.
As for running test alone - I had the var before I decided to get the test, so I decided to use it for a kickstart (via the suggestions of some vets and mods on this forum). But really, thanks for the input - try to show a little respect next time.

----------


## Anabolios

> I eat every 3 hours and I get about 200g protien a day and tons of low glycemic-index carbs. I'm not sure what your complaint is exactly?


should be getting more than 200 grams..... plus more than half your diet is bars and shakes get some real food! how about a lean steak?? with sweet potatoe some tuna? big salmon?

----------


## Anabolios

you should run the test 500 mg the whole way through thats my opinion and im sure the same goes for many others id also run the primo longer or just leave it out for a further cycle i see nothing wrong with jumpstarting with var although ive never seen it used for jumpstarts i guess whatever works for you...i would save it for 2 weeks before the end of your cycle and right up to pct good luck on your cycle and check out the bulking diet...take some sample meals from there and throw it in your diet...and id leave the carbs alone before bed go with a pro/fat meal

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

Okay - thanks for the advice bros! Steak sounds good...

----------


## Anabolios

> Okay - thanks for the advice bros! Steak sounds good...


im about to cook one up right now!!!!! i love grillin in the summertime

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Day 3*
Last night I felt down and today I felt stressed, anxious, and "on edge" for no reason. I am hoping it's the supps (maybe r-ala? ... i'll have to look this up) and not the anavar . My motivation for the gym is also lower than normal. I'm chalking this up to overtraining (I've been going at it like a madman for the past 12 weeks in to get in tip top shape for thus cycle), so I'm going to take a couple days off. Also, no crazy pumps yet... in fact if anything I am less pumped than usual. 

Workout (shoulders)
BB military press:
14 x 115
9 x 135
7 x 135
9 x 115
7 x 115

Upright rows:
14 x 85
10 x 105
7 x 105
7 x 105
9 x 85
9 x 85

DB Shrugs (each arm):
10 x 110
9 x 110
9 x 110
7 x 100

DB lateral raises (each arm):
8 x 40
8 x 35
8 x 30
8 x 30

Front delt raises:
5 sets (don't remember weight)

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Day 6*
Well, I took two days off from the gym to let my body recover. I've gained a couple pounds, but the only thing growing is my gut. I took it easy on the calories yesterday and I'm at 184 now. Today was a chest/tri day. It was an intense 2.5 hour workout with nice pumps, but it really didn't feel any different from my pre-cycle workouts. As of yet, I have not seen any change in strength, muscle hardness, or vascularity from the anavar .

Workout (Chest/tri)
Bench Press
15 x 135
10 x 185
7 x 205
6 x 205
8 x 185

Incline Bench
10 x 135
8 x 155
8 x 155
7 x 155
7 x 155

Dips
10/8/8/7/6

DB Flys 
6 x 45 (each arm)
7 x 40 
7 x 35
7 x 35

Skull crushers
8 x 65
8 x 65
8 x 65

Tricep extension
10 x 65
8 x 65
8 x 65
8 x 65
8 x 65

Tricep push-down
9 x 70
6 x 90
6 x 90
6 x 90
9 x 70

Incline crunch
14/12/10/10

Leg lifts:
10/10/10/8

Crunch machine:
10 x 120
10 x 120
10 x 120

Lying leg lift:
10/10/10

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Day 7*
Feeling good today, mentally and physically. I noticed some new veins on my forearm and my strength is up slightly on a few exercises. 

Workout (back/biceps):
Bent-over BB row
14 x 90
10 x 135
7 x 180
7 x 180
6 x 180
10 x 135

Seated row:
10 x 160
7 x 190
7 x 190
7 x 190
6 x 190
5 x 190
8 x 160 

DB Shrugs:
10 x 110 (each arm)
10 x 100
10 x 90
10 x 90
7 x 100

Lat pull-down (behind):
9 x 137.5
8 x 150
7 x 150
6 x 150
7 x 137.5

Lat pull-down (front):
8 x 115
8 x 115
8 x 115
8 x 115

BB curls:
10 x 65
8 x 75
6 x 95
6 x 95
5 x 95

21s (EZ curl bar: 7 down/7 up/ 7 full)
7/7/7 x 65
7/7/4 x 65
7/7/3 x 65
10/10/7 x 45
10/10/7 x 45

DB hammer curls:
8 x 30 (each arm)
8 x 37.5
7 x 37.5
7 x 40
6 x 40
5 x 40

Reverse curls/forearm curls (supersets):
6/20 x 65
6/20 x 65
6/20 x 65
5/18 x 65
6/18 x 65

----------


## thegodfather

[QUOTE=samcam]


> *Day 2*
> Diet:
> 10:30am: Myoplex shake and large bowl oatmeal
> 1pm: Chicken, brown rice, shrimp, cabbage
> 4pm: Myoplex shake, muffin, fruit bowl
> 6:30pm: Two energy bars, myoplex shake
> 10pm: Post-workout shake
> 11:30pm: Pasta with meat sauce (about to start cooking)
> 
> Dude that is the worst meal plan I think I have ever seen!!  WTF......you definetly need to do some homework bro and I am no expert but you should have run test by itself for a first cycle.


Sorry I dont mean to be a dick, but this post annoyed me. This is not how we talk to people around here dude. If you're going to critiscize and say its the worst meal plan you've ever seen, at least make a suggestion to how he could improve it. If you have nothing CONSTRUCTIVE for the man, then keep reading and dont bother posting. 

Ridiculous_gunz...I suggest going to the diet forum and looking at the 'how to bulk' sticky. I think you would be much happier with the results of your cycle if you checked that out. You should be COUNTING your calories, saying 'i eat all the time' is what a lot of people do and once they start counting their calories they realise how much they aren't eating....In any case, good luck with your cycle bro..

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

Thanks godfather. I looked at the diet forum and I'm on the right track now with eating. I'm looking forward to my leg workout tonight to see if it's paid off!

----------


## mwolffey

> Thanks godfather. I looked at the diet forum and I'm on the right track now with eating. I'm looking forward to my leg workout tonight to see if it's paid off!




good job bro...diet first then AAS :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Day 9*
Another great workout today. Broke past my all-time high on the deadlift and generally feeling good. The only negative side I've noticed so far is that my blood pressure seems up a bit - I get winded easier now. But the strength increases are worth it!

Workout (legs)
Full Squat 
15 x 135
10 x 185
7 x 205
6 x 205
6 x 205
8 x 155

*Deadlift*
12 x 135
10 x 185
8 x 225
6 x 245
6 x 245
6 x 245
7 x 135 (By this point my lower back was killing me, but it recovered within 30 min or so)

Leg Press:
10 x 270
7 x 360
6 x 380
6 x 380
6 x 380

Hamstring curls:
7 x 125
7 x 112.5
7 x 100
7 x 87.5

Seated calf raise:
20 x 90
20 x 90
14 x 135
14 x 135
9 x 170
9 x 170
7 x 180
6 x 180

Calf press
14 x 290
(After this set the gym closed -  :Frown:  I'll have to make up for it next time)

Ready to eat a nice steak for dinner...

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

UPDATE: Workouts have been going well. Eating right. My weight is up to 187 already. Today I finally got my Test Enth. Injection went like a dream - very easy. So the cycle looks like this now: 
wk 1-7 Anavar 60mg ED
wk 3-11 Test E 250mg wk (will increase dosage to 500 mg after a few weeks if no sides or if results are unsatisfactory)

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

UPDATE: Bumped up the Anavar dosage to 80mg ED and now I'm really noticing the strength increases. My recovery time is excellent - I can do legs twice a week now and improve each workout. Today was my third test injection. I am going with 500 mg wk. I haven't noticed any effect of the test yet, except I think I am showing increased irratability. I blew up at my friend in the gym today over nothing and I've been getting pissed off a lot lately. I need to keep it in check or I won't have any friends by the time this cycle is over.

----------


## rockhardman

Damn Bro U R All In As Dont Wanna Sound Mess Top But U Lift Some Light Ass Weight Way Too Many Reps See Im All Natural 170lbs N I Can Out Lift Yo Ass U In As Need Some More Focus Heavy Good Form Reps Bro I Can See How U Train By Lookin At Yo Workout

----------


## rockhardman

Check "da Natural Way Balls On The Wall Out Training"

----------


## Liftnainez

> Damn Bro U R All In As Dont Wanna Sound Mess Top But U Lift Some Light Ass Weight Way Too Many Reps See Im All Natural 170lbs N I Can Out Lift Yo Ass U In As Need Some More Focus Heavy Good Form Reps Bro I Can See How U Train By Lookin At Yo Workout


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

Rockhardman -
Not sure why I feel the need to dignify your barely inteligible post with a response, but here goes:

1) Each individual differs with respect to the training style that is most effective for him. I have experimented with different styles of training and found that high volume training works best for me. Everyone is different.

2) Lots of guys who weight 170 can "outlift" me. I'm guessing you are a few inches shorter, meaning at 170 you may have greater muscle density. In addition, heavy weights are easier to lift when you've got short stumpy arms b/c there's not much distance to travel to get a full range of motion. I have long arms and long legs. 

3) Those workouts are no different from what I was doing naturally (they are listed as a baseline from the first week of my cycle). Now in the fourth week of my cycle, my bench is up from 185 ---> 245 and my squat is also up from 185 ---> 245. And that's just from the Anavar , b/c after only a week and a half the test hasn't even kicked in yet.

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Cycle summary so far:*

Wk 1 (60 mg Anavar ED): No noticeable effect on strength, but gained 4 lbs
Wk 2 (60 mg Anavar ED): Strength up slightly, gained 3 lbs
Wk 3 (60 mg Anavar ED, 500 mg Test): Recovery time improved, gained 3 lbs, noticed slight increase in muscle definition and vascularity
Wk 4 (80 mg Anavar ED, 500 mg Test): Dramatic increase in strength on all excercises, recovery time dramatically improved. I'm breaking my all time highs on every excercise and feel invincible in the gym. I've already gained about 12 lbs and my BF hasn't changed. Can't wait for the test to kick in!

----------


## rockhardman

Yeah Yah Already Well Im Still Entering The Domain Of As An I Will Probably Research It Until I Have Enough Money Saved I Cant Wait For Mynext Level U Know Wut Is Weird Is That When I Go All Out 2 Sets Intensity Heavy Ass Reps I Sweet More Than When I Used To Do 4 Sets Per Exercise I Like To Keep Changing N Challenging Myself With This New Technique My Body Is Gonna Blow Up When It Welcomes As Hey Ill Keep My Before N After Pics Posted Bro

----------


## rockhardman

Also Wut U Thin About Using Nolvadex -d For 
Post Cycle

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Yeah Yah Already Well Im Still Entering The Domain Of As An I Will Probably Research It Until I Have Enough Money Saved I Cant Wait For Mynext Level U Know Wut Is Weird Is That When I Go All Out 2 Sets Intensity Heavy Ass Reps I Sweet More Than When I Used To Do 4 Sets Per Exercise I Like To Keep Changing N Challenging Myself With This New Technique My Body Is Gonna Blow Up When It Welcomes As Hey Ill Keep My Before N After Pics Posted Bro



how about you turn the CAPS off ..... use some periods to separate sentences ....... it'll make it a lot easier to read ur posts

----------


## rockhardman

Patience My Friend! Lol

----------


## 1buffsob

> Damn Bro U R All In As Dont Wanna Sound Mess Top But U Lift Some Light Ass Weight Way Too Many Reps See Im All Natural 170lbs N I Can Out Lift Yo Ass U In As Need Some More Focus Heavy Good Form Reps Bro I Can See How U Train By Lookin At Yo Workout





> Yeah Yah Already Well Im Still Entering The Domain Of As An I Will Probably Research It Until I Have Enough Money Saved I Cant Wait For Mynext Level U Know Wut Is Weird Is That When I Go All Out 2 Sets Intensity Heavy Ass Reps I Sweet More Than When I Used To Do 4 Sets Per Exercise I Like To Keep Changing N Challenging Myself With This New Technique My Body Is Gonna Blow Up When It Welcomes As Hey Ill Keep My Before N After Pics Posted Bro


It's very rude to hijack someone's thread, let alone someone's cycle diary.  :No No:  Please be curtious to the members of this community. 

And for future reference, it's hard to listen to anyone giving advice when they post with such improper grammar and such poor english. I got so dizzy reading your posts that I nearly threw up.

1buffsob

----------


## mastermass212

hey godfather im just ending a cycle of sustenon 250 and am going to do a cutting phase and was wondering what would be a good stack with anavar any help would be appreciated my diet is figured out just wanna know if there is anything that is a good stack with anavar

----------


## Anabolios

> hey godfather im just ending a cycle of sustenon 250 and am going to do a cutting phase and was wondering what would be a good stack with anavar any help would be appreciated my diet is figured out just wanna know if there is anything that is a good stack with anavar


come on guy 1buffsob just got done telling someone not to hijack the thread and then you do it..make your own thread man

----------


## notanormalgent

I'm curious as to what brands of AAS you are using. For me, I used BTG Anavar and did not notice a difference between 60mg and 80mg, so I just stuck with the lower dose. Perhaps yours is underdosed? PM me the labels.

----------


## FranKieC

> I'm curious as to what brands of AAS you are using. For me, I used BTG Anavar and did not notice a difference between 60mg and 80mg, so I just stuck with the lower dose. Perhaps yours is underdosed? PM me the labels.



Edit the UGL name

----------


## notanormalgent

BTG isn't UGL, homie.

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Week 5 update*
Alright, time for another update. I'll add week 5 to the previous update to make this easier to follow:
Wk 1 (60 mg Anavar ED): No noticeable effect on strength, but gained 4 lbs
Wk 2 (60 mg Anavar ED): Strength up slightly, gained 3 lbs
Wk 3 (60 mg Anavar ED, 500 mg Test): Recovery time improved, gained 3 lbs, noticed slight increase in muscle definition and vascularity
Wk 4 (80 mg Anavar ED, 500 mg Test): Dramatic increase in strength on all excercises, recovery time dramatically improved. I'm breaking my all time highs on every excercise and feel invincible in the gym. I've already gained about 12 lbs and my BF hasn't changed. Can't wait for the test to kick in!
Wk 5 (80 mg Anavar ED, 500 mg Test): Strength is still through the roof, however the increase in blood pressure seems to be getting a bit severe. I get so winded in the gym now that I have to sit and catch my breath after every set of every excercise, which is a bit disconcerting. But I'm loving the strength. My weight is now at 195 (up 15 lbs). My BF may be down slightly, but it's still somewhere between 11-14%.

Anyone have comments on the blood pressure side effect? I've been taking niacin and policosanol for cholestorol and milk thistle and r-ala for liver protection.

----------


## gymrat12345

good luck. man i wish i had some dough for a cycle like that! var and primo can get pricey at times around these parts

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Week 6 update*
I'm nearing the end of my Anavar supply, so after this week it will be just Test 500 mg wk. Feeling very relaxed and satisfied with life right now. My weight has been doing some strange things lately. I went from 190-193 to 194-198 in one day, hovered around there for a few days, then dropped down to 192-194 for a few days, then yesterday jumped back up to 196-198. I think it has something to do with water retention, bc I noticed the drop was accompanied by lots of pissing. Anyway, I'm happy to have gained about 16 lbs so far, and I'm not even halfway through the cycle yet  :Smilie:  The biggest difference by far is in my legs (I've been hitting legs twice a week, but I'm going to change my split to emphasize chest and arms more). My girlfriend keeps commenting on my growing arse. Anyway, I'll post some I'll post some mid-cycle pics when I get a chance.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I would say the jumping weight has to do with the bloat associated with the 500mg test per week...some get it--some dont..maybe you do!! 16lbs is a lot of weight bro..got any b4 & now pics?? I am starting the test/masteron part of my cycle --after 6weeks of var myself... very similar to yours...although I dont want to add 16lbs so I am lowering my dosages slightly from yours..sounds good bro --keep it goin!!

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Week 7-8 update*
Whats up. I'm taking a couple days off to recover from a shoullder injury (right in the middle of my first cycle! Sucks!). Anyway, my weight is currently between 196-199. I'm noticing incredible pumps and my strength is still very high, thanks to the test finally kicking in. Here are some mid-cycle pics from the end of week 6 (so right after I finished the anavar ). I'm about 195 in these pics, so I've gained a few lbs since they were taken.

----------


## TommyTrainR

Keep up the good work, but i really think you should increase your food intake. How big are your portions?

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

Thanks for the suggestion Tommy. I'm eating (5-6 meals, 250-300 g protien a day) as much as I can right now... it's just that I'm eating pretty clean (low sugar, moderate saturated fat) cause I'm trying to add mostly lean mass. I'd rather gain 20 lbs with no change in BF than 30 lbs with a bunch of fat that I'll have to get rid of later.

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

Update: Just hit 201 lbs yesterday.

----------


## Motobro

Please keep the blood pressure in check! Stay healthy, I want to be able to read about your entire cycle

----------


## Anabolios

lol gunz..you got porn for your avatar you animal....  :Smilie:

----------


## PiecinItUp

how bout some pics of your front, not just side and back pics? Looking good so far bro and good luck on your last 3 or 4 weeks

----------


## elcoman

Keep up the good work bro. I like the detail that you put into your log.

----------


## rd53

keep it up, sounds like its going great!! good job bro

+1 on the detail on weights

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*Week 9 update*
I apologize for the long absence from my log. During the last 3 weeks I've been hampered by a shoulder injury that has been limiting my ability to lift heavy on a number of excercises. Basically, I hit 200 two weeks ago and hovered around there until about a week ago. Since I can't really lift heavy right now b/c of my injury, I've decided to lean out and cut for the last two weeks of the cycle. This week I reduced my calories to less than 1,000 and began doing cardio daily.... and I'm already down to 192 lbs! I literally lost 10 lbs in about 9 days WHILE ON TEST. I feel like I'm losing muscle but I hope it's just water weight and fat. Anyway, since I certainly will have to consume a great deal of calories during PCT I want to lose the fat first while the muscle is protected by test. I'd appreciate any opinions or experiences with this situation (is it normal to lose that much weight during a test cycle?)

----------


## timtim

thats not only water your losing its muscle. 1000 calories? seriously, i have never heard something so ridiculous. aas arent holding your mass on that many calories. any new muscle you may have gained is burning up and then adding in the calories during pct will cause a fat rebound because your body is in starvation mode now. think about it, 9 pounds in 10 days is not all water. considering you were doing 250mg test which is pretty much hrt doses with anavar . there isnt that much bloat. this is terrible planning. bodyweight x 10 is the lowest you should be going and your nearly 10 times lower than that.

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

Thanks for the advice Timtim. I got a good cutting diet now so I'm sticking to that. My weight generally fluctuates by about 5 lbs during the course of the day (lighter in the morning, heavier at night), so I don't think I really lost too much muscle. I'm going with 2000 - 2500 calories a day now though.

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

BTW, to correct your post, I'm only taking 500 mg wk Test E right now. I finished the anavar in week 6.

----------


## timtim

yeah, stick with whats working now. that be horrible for your metabolism and body in general. good luck.

----------


## ridiculous_gunz

*PCT Update*
Okay, well I realize it's been awhile since I updated this journal and I apologize. I ended my cycle 17 days ago and I began PCT 5 days ago (waited roughly 2 weeks for the test to clear my system). I am still on a cutting diet and I am losing weight slowly, but my strength has not suffered much so I believe I am retaining muscle while losing fat. My PCT protocol is the following:
500 iu HCG ED
40 mg Nolva ED
10 g Creatine ED
The creatine is awesome - my endurance in the gym is back to where it used to be before my cycle. When I was on test, I was slightly stronger but my endurance was very low b/c my heart rate would go through the roof after every set. Now I feel strong and I can do many more sets and work out for 1.5-2 hrs (including 40 min cardio) like I used to. I'm shedding fat like there's no tomorrow. In terms of side effects, I notice a few very small pimples on my shoulders and chest from time to time, but nothing major. 
My current weight is 188 lbs, but I am far leaner than when I started the cycle at 180 lbs, so I think I've gained about 10-15 lbs of lean muscle. The odd part is, I almost wish I had stopped the cycle after week 6 of Anavar /Test. At that point, I was a lean 195 lbs. During the following 5 weeks on Test 500 mg wk, I went up to 202 lbs, but I gained a lot of fat. To be honest, I'm really not sure how much extra muscle I gained after week 6 of this cycle. Anyway, I'm going to give Test another chance on my next cycle (mainly b/c I still have a lot left), but I am only going to run it for 7-8 weeks next time (with strong frontloading so it kicks in faster).
My next cycle will look like this:
Test 750 mg wk 1-7 (frontloaded at 1500 mg in first week)
Primo 400 mg wk 3-7

----------

